

How to Write Drivers? - unknownhad

What are the basics what a programmer should know for writing drivers?
This is not some OS specific, but in general what are things we should know?
I am have just started with hardware learning and stuff and I am not sure which OS I Should start with, So I am willing to learn about the common thing in all OS.
======
intull
Here's a start - [http://www.linuxforu.com/2010/11/understanding-linux-
device-...](http://www.linuxforu.com/2010/11/understanding-linux-device-
drivers/)

